# Skinning Squirrel



## SUZ

Somr time ago I saw a method for skinning that seemed very easy. Now I am thinking of going out for squirrel and don't remember it. Help would be appreciated.
Suz


----------



## foundationfisher

starting out, it's easier with a helper, till you get the hang of it. helper holds the squirrel by the hind legs. cut through the base of the tail close to the body. be careful not to cut the tail off! skin down the back about 2 inches. put your foot on the skin above the tail bone and pull. just like pulling off a shirt. pull off the pants, cut off the feet, skin out the head if you like a real treat, slice up the belly and take out the guts. learned this from my dad over 50 years ago.


----------



## Huntinbull

Check it out.


----------



## olwhitee

Just as descirbed above. I try to cut right above the butt hole. Be sure to not go too far when cutting through the tail bone. Just go enough to get through the bone, then skin out toward the legs. If you go much past the bone, the tail will rip off when you pull and you will be stuck having to skin it out by using your knife and fingers to get the skin off. The best way I can describe what to do if you rip the tail off is peeling it like an orange.


----------



## Shortdrift

The faster you skin and dress a squirrel, the better it tastes. The method shown is even easier if you do it while the squirrel is still warm. Skin and remove the entrails, leave the head on and drop into a plastic bag. You need the head for identification if checked.


----------



## FISNFOOL

This helps so you do not have to bend over. Home made aid you can hang from a tree. Skin em while still warm is a great tip.

Use the tail pull method already posted by locking the legs in the bottom groves, pull off the skin from the rear legs by locking the neck in the top notch.


----------



## Huntinbull

Great tool there bud! gonna make one of those.


----------



## wiki21

Why do some people throw them in a bucket of water prior to skinning?


----------



## Huntinbull

Keeps the hair from getting on the meat as much. I skin and gut mine as soon as I retrieve them, and then wash them good when I get home. If they are still warm the skin comes off easy.


----------



## buckzye11

All these years ive been cutting right across the center off the back, then pull apart like your trying to tear a phone book. The belly skin just rips. Then put each fore finger at leg bases and pull apart 1 more time. I do Rabbit the same. Although the methods huntinbull & fishnfool are pry better, the big key i agree is to get em while warm.


----------



## saugeyesam

This is why I quit hunting them they are just a royal pain in the rear. I've tried the cut through the tail and pull method and they usually just end up ripping in half creating a god awful mess. I may have to make one of those contraptions if they make it easier to clean them then I may take up hunting them again.


----------



## dwmikemx

FISNFOOL said:


> This helps so you do not have to bend over. Home made aid you can hang from a tree. Skin em while still warm is a great tip.
> 
> Use the tail pull method already posted by locking the legs in the bottom groves, pull off the skin from the rear legs by locking the neck in the top notch.



Fishnfool

That squirrel holder/skinner you have looks great !! Any chance of posting the dimensions/hole sizes ect. for building one?? Thanks!!


----------



## FISNFOOL

I'll copy the pic to my drafting program and dimension it. My Ex son in law has the one I made.


----------



## FISNFOOL

OK, excuse my ruff cad work. The program is a free demo and has limited angled line capability. This is sized to fit in my fall hunting jacket pocket.

You can adjust size as you desire. I made the 1" and and 3/4" hole by drawing the circles and drilling along the line with a 1/8" bit. Drill inside the line, then smoothing the circle with a Dremel tool. The leg channels were made in a similar way, but smoothed with a file. I had some 3/16 aluminum, but you can use anything sturdy enough to take the pulling force. Click on the image, then click on the one that opens, then Plus size it and it will print full size on a letter sized paper.

*I REVISED THE DRAWING, THE BOTTOM LEG CHANNEL DIMENSION WAS WRONG.*


----------



## FISNFOOL

Also see my post here. If you just make the center section and add holes to it, you can hang it with a cord. Thanks to LEUPY for that suggestion.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1326671&posted=1#post1326671


----------



## fishingful

Huntinbull said:


> How to Skin a Squirrel Video - YouTube
> 
> Check it out.


This worked perfect for me today


----------



## FISNFOOL

Yep. That's the way I used to do it until I got much older and can't kneel on the ground anymore. That is where a way to hang them up comes in handy. 

The video method is quick and easy.


----------



## Smokinbubba

Have an air skinner for deer. Havnt tried it yet on small game, but did see a video on you-tube. Looks funny as hell!! Seperates skin from meat. Very efficient. Helps us with cramping hands a lot.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

HuntinBull put up a video of the best way to skin squirrels. Soaking the squirrel in water works pretty well sometimes, but if your not hunting by water, it is of no help. After you get home and wash the squirrel off, you can use a torch to help burn off some of the extra hair that may of been left behind.


----------



## Gepetto

Grey squirrels skin much easier than fox squirrels. Greys I can still step on an pull. Not fox unless they are YOY early in the season.

Variations of the skinner shown here have been around for years. I cut this one out of aluminum diamond plate, pretty much my design. Fits in the back pocket or works equally well at home. Yes, it's best to skin warm. But if the squirrels are moving good and the dogs are on 'em, you don't have time. So here's my solution. 

I find a pair of catfish pliers that I've filed teeth into with a three cornered file indispensable for pulling fur. Also, no problem with hair if you don't immediately wash your squirrels after skinning. If you do, you will struggle with getting the hair off. Make head shots (so as not to puncture guts), be careful how you skin them, keeping one hand for fur and one for meat, and refrigerate them whole long enough to form a pellicle on the meat. That done, any remaining hair wipes off easily with a paper towel when you quarter and trim the carcass with a pair of Gerber game shears.

PS, If you haven't had canned squirrel, you're missing a treat.


----------

